# new sand and rohm



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

here ya go


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

that's a cool rhom, very high profile.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

looks good...me like a lot


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a sweet rhom. your setup looks great


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow that setup is very nice and i like that rhom shot


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks great. love that piece of drift wood


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice aquascaping and nice rhom. Bet he's happy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice

Still lovin that piece of driftwood


----------



## organ (Feb 15, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL tank set up and fish. That looks very natural. I might try sand when I get my rhom a big tank. Looks so much better than gravel.

Maurice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice set-up and rhom!








That driftwood looks good indeed.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome Set-up.
Awesome Fish.
Overall Awesome!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I bet that rhom is hapy. Great tank.


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

kinda reminds me of my tank. 1 fish 1 huge tank.








it looks like a 75 or a 90gal


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

That looks so good, do you do something to give the water a darker tint?, looks great!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

the blue tint is the cause of the new light system i have


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

more plants and a few tank mates


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

more plants and a few tank mates and yorkie, you want aquatic photography practice, try taking some photos of these diano's i have







about 3/4 inlong, and wont hold still for a moment.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You an actually clear up the blue tint if you adjust the white balance on your camera. It shouldn't be too tricky I wouldn't think. The white balance will make a huge difference in how your pictures come out, the one you took of your rhom is actually a great shot when you fix the coloration


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

wow ..very nice tank and great pics as well mate


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great rhom love your set up


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ill have to try that thanks twitch.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

I like the low level aquascaping and your hom looks bad ass!


----------

